

Broadband Is Not a Public Utility - crazy1van
http://www.realclearpolicy.com/blog/2015/02/06/broadband_is_not_a_public_utility_1195.html

======
captainsinclair
(I posted this as a comment on that article, too)

Here are a few facts conveniently omitted from that article:

Despite all your poo-poohing of broadband as utility, community broadband, a
"utility" thrives in more than 450 communities. You can find them all here in
a nice map.
[http://www.muninetworks.org/co..](http://www.muninetworks.org/co..).

Second, net neutrality and community broadband are well supported across the
political spectrum. It is not a partisan issue. You might even find it
counterintuitive to discover that most community broadband networks are built
and promoted in conservative jurisdictions. Colorado is a notable example with
one community voting 92% in favor of building their own network. Story here:
[http://www.muninetworks.org/ta..](http://www.muninetworks.org/ta..).

Lastly, more than 10 years ago, Supreme Court Justice Antonin Scalia told us,
in a dissenting opinion that to paraphrase, says, "If you own the pipes,
you're a common carrier, end of story". The FCC has nothing to fear in their
quest to reclassify all ISPs as common carriers, and any legal attack on their
action will eventually be laughed out of court. Details here:
[http://thedigitalfirehose.blog..](http://thedigitalfirehose.blog..).

I know, I know. Facts and links to support them. Some people may have a really
hard time dealing with them. Deal.

------
dukoid
A pile of right wing crap in a right wing news outlet. Big surprise...

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RealClearPolitics](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RealClearPolitics)

------
tzs
> But often, paid prioritization is a good thing. As American Consumer
> Institute president Steve Pociask points out, if ESPN wants to pay Internet
> providers to make sure ESPN fans get their content without it counting
> against their data plans, why shouldn't that be allowed?

That would be allowed under the proposed paid prioritization rules, because
that is not paid prioritization.

------
ycombiney
haha no

